# Coffee shops in Lewes



## Steamer (Dec 16, 2018)

Have to say, the Ground Coffee House in Lewes is outstanding. Drinks to wake up to. Old school vibe backed up with knowledge. Delicious coffee. Bang on.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

What's Carafe Coffee house like if you've tried it. If you haven't then its in station street.


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to go on Ground when working in Lewes then I discovered Trading Post Roastery, one of the best coffees I've had and a good choice of beans available.


----------

